# New A3 2005 model



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi everyone

I have a new A3 2.0 TDI SE with a DSG on order. The order was placed on 15 March 2004. I was originally given a build week of week 21 - 17 May.

I have just been told by the dealer that the build week has been out back to week 27 - 1 July and that the car will be built to 2005 specification. The problem is that he has not yet been told the changes between 2004 and 2005 spec. I would doubt if any of the changes would be major as the design is still quite new, but if anyone hears anything about the 2005 spec I would be very interested to know.

The reason given for the delay is the popularity, particularly in mainland Europe for the TDI + DSG combination. It seems they cannot make DSG gearboxes fast enough!

Dave R


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Have you speced for the S-line? If its not to late i would definatly do this.


----------



## maersk (Feb 1, 2004)

:wink: 
Think VERY carefully before committing to the S-Line. The ride is EXTREMELY harsh on the 18" wheels.

DSG brilliant choice though.


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

Hi Maersk

I agree with you about the ride. I tried an A3 with sports suspension and 18" alloys and as you say the ride was VERY hard. I now even find the standard Sport suspension and 17" alloys a little to harsh so I have gone for the SE version. This seems to have similar handling to my existing A3 1.8T with a better ride.

As I use the car for long holiday journeys to Germany and Austria, I prefer to stay on the side of comfort rather than ultimate handing. I must be getting old !

Dave R


----------



## Craigos (May 3, 2004)

Hi All,

I tried to obtain my recently ordered A3 TDi Sport with the 18in RS6 style wheels but my dealer wouldn't let me have them. Isn't it strange how options differ between coutries, especialy since the cars are all built in the same bloody place!!!

I would have loved to have gone for the S-Line package but here in Mainland Europe the S-Line comes with naff looking multi spoke 17in wheels. We do get a roof spoiler as part of the package here though... Yipee!!! I'm sure you have all seen the pictures of the Red example on the net and in Magazines. I saw it in the flesh in Geneva a few months ago and the wheels don't look much better in real life.

The roads here in Switzerland are invariably billiard table smooth so think the ride on the 18in would be acceptable in this location. I could understand having reservations using 18in rims on the UK's badly maintained crater strewn roads however.

Any information you guys can find on the rumoured 2005 spec and cut over dates would be useful. I shall be going to see my not so friendly dealer to see what he has to say about it in the next few days. I'll keep you posted.

Craigos


----------



## 03Dlava (Apr 16, 2004)

<offtopic>

Have to agree about the N85 Craigos, discovered it last year and hope to redo it in a few weeks.

In an MX5 though... ;-)


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Take a look here for 2005 spec:

http://www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/sho ... o=&fpart=1


----------



## h5djr (Mar 7, 2004)

In case anyone is interested there is a full copy of the Product Update for the Audi 2005 Model Year for all Audi models posted as a PDF file attachment at:

www.tyresmoke.net/ubbthreads/showflat.p ... o=&fpart=1

This seems to imply that all the changes will take places on cars produced from Production Week 22 which is week beginning 24 May 2004

Dave R


----------



## delarge (Nov 3, 2003)

TDi quattro !! blub , this would've been my ideal car , gutted .


----------



## Elyo (Jun 1, 2004)

i've tried the link but doesn't seem to work.
do you know how i could get these pics/specs of the new 2005 a3?

thanks


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Elyo said:


> i've tried the link but doesn't seem to work.
> do you know how i could get these pics/specs of the new 2005 a3?
> 
> thanks


Tyresmoke.net seems to be down at the moment, try again later...


----------



## richy (Jun 13, 2004)

harsh with 18" naah...

ive got a 3.2 a3 with the 19" RS6 wheels and the rides just as sweet but i like the fact that i cant actually feel the road now cos them tractor tyres on the std 17" are silly

pics of my ride

http://www.vagowners.com/gallery/misc/1.jpg
http://www.vagowners.com/gallery/misc/2.jpg
http://www.vagowners.com/gallery/misc/3.jpg


----------



## christtopher (May 7, 2002)

Is that Brilliant Black Richy?

...and those really 19" wheels or was it a typo?


----------



## richy (Jun 13, 2004)

erm.. whatever black is i dunno.. metalic black?

yeah 19"


----------

